# Dixie's Dental Fund



## RikiDaisyDixie

Well folks, I now have three. I got a phone call through the havanese network about a woman who used to be in HCSC who was just diagnosed with brain cancer. She has two older havanese, the oldest one she will be able to keep...but she needed to rehome her nine year old. She didn't want the dog to go to rescue and wanted to know the person who would be taking care of her so she could be at peace with this. She is a dear woman who used to show many years ago. Little Dixie is a champion from 8 years ago. She looks a lot like Sue Nelson's Tippy...who at 17 is still a delight.

I took her home and then realized the extent of her dental problems which are severe. Her eyes run and her beard is stained red due to some oral infection and many teeth that will need to be removed...as well as some major dental work to save the rest.

Would you please consider contributing to the Dixie Dental Fund to help me take care of this little girl. She is a Sable, nine years old, about eleven pounds and misses her mommy dog that she grew up with as well as her original owner. 

She does like Riki and Daisy. She also liked her day of luxury yesterday...she got to visit a home in Mission Viejo on the lake. She met a ****zu and they became fast friends. 

If you would like to contribute to her dental surgery, please PM me! I so appreciate your kindness...and I'm sure her original owner would be so happy to know that the havanese community is helping take care of her.

Here are some pictures. I'll keep you posted. I'm going to a specialist this week to find out the situation. Does anyone know of anyone in the South Bay area South of Los Angeles who has done dental work for a reduced rate for rescues?


----------



## Pipersmom

You are a special person for not only helping Dixie but for helping put her previous owner's mind at ease. What better gift to give at this time of year?

God bless you.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Thank you...and here are more photos!*

We went to a holiday party yesterday in Mission Viejo at a very amazing estate on the lake. We told Dixie that her real home is considerably modest, but loving!


----------



## Kathie

Linda, she looks so sweet! I know what those dental problems can be like. We used to have poodles with problems and it can get expensive. Bless you for taking in this girl. I know her original owner can be at peace now knowing she is being cared for so well.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Kathie is your dog a sable?*

I think Dixie might look a bit like your dog when her coat grows out.

Can you give me an idea of the dental cost? My sister got a couple of pugs from a mill and it cost well over $1,000 each...


----------



## Kathie

Linda, it's been years ago but I got their teeth cleaned every year for years. Eventually, my last poodle lost nearly all her teeth they were so bad. Maybe you can find a vet school that does things at a lowered price. Hopefully, the cost won't be as bad as you're thinking.

Yes, Abby is a sable in full coat although her coat is not very thick. It is easy to comb and I only need to do it about once a week.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Dixie's Vet Visit and Antiobiotics starting now!*

I took her in tonight. Because she didn't come from a shelter, no discount! But hey, I didn't want to skimp on her situation...and I know my vet is good. Today was $96 for visit and two weeks of antibiotics. Not so bad. The estimate isn't as bad as I thought it might be. But she does have a luxating patella in the rear, which at her age is just what it is...so no jumping around for her. Just nice walks. I have to ask the vet about our stair situation as we have a three level home, like a town house. He says we have only one situation right now to deal with...and it is the teeth.

She needs a senior blood panel for $175 before any surgery or dental work is done. He said the teeth are really bad. She is already missing the lower front four plus a few others are broken. He said she will need at least five extractions and a Carnasial extraction. I think they do it with a nerve block instead of putting her under at her age. The biggest expense is the dental scaling to get the bacteria out from under the gums.

His concern for her is her kidneys due to the nature of her current gum infection...and we will know more with the blood panel. So we start with the two weeks of antibiotics and go from there.

The minimum for the work is over $700. They are having a dental special in February for 20% off the actual extractions and dental scaling.

So as I say, we begin with the antibiotics and then do the blood panel...and then the dental work. It looks like with the help of my friends she can stay with us and I can keep the promise to her original owner.

She doesn't have cataracts, but she does have some kind of a film (forgot what he called it) that appear in older dogs.

So she will eat soft food for the rest of her life...and I hope it is at least six or seven more years.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Dixie is growing more comfy in our home...*

She seems to be more animated today. I think she feels like she is home now.


----------



## pjewel

God bless her, and her original owner. What a hard decision she had to make. I'll keep her in my prayers. You were so good to take her. I'm sure it will give the original owner some peace, knowing her girl will be taken care of. Sending hugs.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Dixie, Daisy, and Riki on Elf Yourself*

This is really funny! The havanese with Alana and Chiara surfing!

http://elfyourself.jibjab.com/view/wmBJVPqyvKaM9btv


----------



## Pipersmom

Cute! I hope Dixie is feeling well and fitting in with your family, it sure looks like it.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Too much water*

She drinks three times the water my dogs do. Could be the teeth...so I hope to get her blood work done sooner than when her round of antibiotics are completed. Please send your prayers to her. I want to talk to Pat about having a senior dog.

She goes potty also three times as much as my dogs...other than that she is a sweetheart...and likes taking her antibiotics with creme cheese!

As you can see from the photo I have her wearing a sweater now...she doesn't like the flash as you can see. I'm not so sure Riki likes it much either. Try to do it more in the day...


----------



## Kathie

Linda, she looks like she is very comfortable with you now! And I loved Alana's surfing video!


----------



## juliav

Excessive drinking and urination should be looked into. It is sometimes the sign of kidney problems and could also be a sign of diabetes (at least in humans). I am sure the full blood panel and a urine test is a good idea.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*It's coming up next*

I wanted her on antibiotics for a few days...so now this week the Senior Blood Panel. Pray it is just her teeth!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*my favorite black and white picture...*

I think this just about says it all...and I like retro black and white...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Blood work done today...*

I went to a wonderful vet who gives a lower price for rescues, even though I had to travel a bit in the traffic and the rain. Tomorrow we get the news and results of her senior blood panel. Please pray for her.

She drinks a ton of water, is always hungry and is not fat at all...and her teeth are just pretty bad. But she is on her way to health no matter what...as I am going to distance with her. She is the sweetest girl...I mean the sweetest.

Riki is my monkey boy, exuberant and energetic. And does loads of tricks. Daisy is my lap girl but she tends to be on the shy side with others. Dixie is just a sweetheart, she loves everyone and is definitely a lap girl too!

I'll keep you posted...


----------



## Kathie

I'm glad you found a good vet with lower prices. Hope all the test results will be good and that she won't need too much done. My prayers are with Dixie.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Dixie Health Update*

Bloodwork shows hypothryoid and beginning stages of kidney disease which can be reversed once the teeth are taken care of. Looks like I got her just in the nick of time. She is on new antibiotics and a thyroid medication...and in two weeks she has her dental work done. It will be a happy new year for her as they will try to save as many teeth as possible.

I am so glad it is not diabetes! Thanks all of you for your love and support. This havanese community is amazing!


----------



## Kathie

That's great news, Linda! Hopefully, with her teeth taken care of her health will improve immensely. She looks like such a little sweetie!


----------



## pjewel

I'm so happy to hear the encouraging news. She's a lucky girl.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*For all our rescues...tis us who are rescued...*

Ok so here it goes and it's a big deal...
These are my promises and and they are fur real.

Toilet paper nor tissue will be chewed or torn.
And I won't have to go potty at four in the morn.

My coat will not ever ever ever form a matt...
And I will forget that we have or chase the cat!

I will never, ever jump up on another new guest,
I plan to pass my canine good citizen test.

I will never ever never go potty in the house,
I won't pretend I haven't been fed to your spouse.

I'll be good for my bath, jump right in the tub...
I'll hold still for grooming for one tummy rub!

I promise to always come when you say...
Complete model behavior is the rule of the day....

So these promises are my New Year's plans...
Oops did I just spill the trash and knock over the cans?

Okay so I'm making up this little havvie song,
Won't you hold me in your arms all New Year's day long?

Just to let you know that I love you so true,
You took me in to your home, but I rescued you!

For all those who have found or are looking for their furever home. Thank you Havanese Lovers, those who rescue, those who support rescue...those who love a dog!


----------



## Kathie

I love that, Linda!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*St. Francis Prayer for Rescue Dogs...*

This is really beautiful...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Teeth are out...recovering tonight...*

May the kidney situation and the thyroid challenge be alleviated now that the teeth are out. Prayers for our little girl...she smells good though!


----------



## Pipersmom

OMG those teeth! I hope she's not in too much pain and this alleviates her problems. She's a beautiful girl.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*See Dixie with all her new havanese friends...*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157625860630049/


----------



## Pipersmom

Aww, Dixie looks great Linda. What a fun day, looks like everyone had a good time.


----------



## Kathie

What great pictures! Looks like all the pups had a good time.

How is Dixie doing since her dental surgery?


----------



## mellowbo

Lulu and Richie and I had the pleasure of meeting little Dixie yesterday at the fun day and she is just the sweetest gal ever! She has one of the cutest faces I've seen and just seemed like a happy girl!!! Thanks Linda, for making her life so much better!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*and I got to meet Richie*

You have to see his coat! I had the pleasure of petting him...what a cutie.

Dixie enjoyed seeing if anyone would drop food. She is a sweet girl but a true chow hound. Riki prefers toys, Daisy prefers Riki, and I think Dixie prefers food! LOL

Here is Dixie begging from new friends, with Richie behind her and Lulu too...
Riki today after bath, blowdry, and bang cut. Daisy also has cut bangs. Dixie's coat is growing. Dixie and Daisy trying to grab the food while I am preparing it!


----------



## mellowbo

Riki looks so much like Gabby in this pic. I need to learn how to cut the bangs like his!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

I just looked at Dixie and tried to cut it the same!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Thanks for sharing the pictures. How lucky to have so many cute hav's to play with.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Back to the vet...more blood work*

We need to find out why she drinks tons of water and pees so much. The thyroid medication would have worked by now, and if she had an infection...the antibiotics would have worked. So it perhaps is an issue with her kidneys or it is diabetes, which didn't show on the first blood panel.

Waited a while to see if it would work out on its own, and it has not. Seems like it is worse at night. My dogs sleep through the night, peeing just before bed and first thing in the morning. Dixie goes three or four times, and a lot...

So I took in a urine sample today and we did another full senior blood panel.

I want to get this little girl well. Not sure what it will take. Think healing thoughts for her. She is nine, which is about 54 in human years.


----------



## dbeech

Have they ruled out Cushings disease?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

Wouldn't that have shown up on the first senior blood panel?


----------



## sashamom

Too cute I wish I could retire and adopt lots of havs I love the way they interact. LOL


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Hypothyroidism*

She again tested high for hypothyroidism, although shhttp://havaneseforum.com/smooth/editor/attach.gife isn't lethargic as the symptoms of the disease list. She is pretty sassy and active. She does have white blood cells in the urine, so she does have a UTI. But the good news is that her kidney panel looks better than the blood test in January! And her coat is looking glorious, event though she is missing a lot of teeth.

This link is to HRI's current newsletter, check it out!
http://campaign.r20.constantcontact.com/render?llr=crkrqxcab&v=001AYtQarwRIsCO61Xo3yvVwsdhZtoCeH9ZHkgyOA-rWH9_Ew9MPOMNUoyUtX0LfaTgeu8wp-ePlAW7utElKpp7JvCkRfAA4AOlVvtYZ0zikVEXRYGjeM8eiecvzeB5034X-0aN3xTgEy0%3D


----------



## Ditto's Mom

She is a real cutie. My heart sinks every time I read a Hav is having a health issue. Hope she will be up to par soon. Sending hugs to Dixie from Ditto and Phoenix.:grouphug:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Thank you!*

She is nine, so she will need to take the pill for the rest of her life for the thyroid. No reason she won't live a long and healthier life. And her coat is just glorious. She was a show dog in her youth, so she is much better about getting bathed than her two siblings who hate them! She is Champion Dixie, don't know her complete call name though.

This morning she was growling bowing trying to get the other two dogs to chase her...so she is feeling better!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

I'm sitting here on the computer on a rainy day. The three dogs are each in their dog beds resting, I would say sleeping but every time I move, they look at me...
Dixie is in her leopard paw print bed, Riki on a giant bone shaped bed, and Daisy is on her iron luxury bed with havanese print pillow. Aw these dogs have a ruff life eh? 
The only issue is it is pouring, and they all had baths yesterday. Riki will go outside, Dixie will use her litter box...but Daisy, now she doesn't like her little paws or Tushie Wet!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*My new style of dog portrait...*

I invented a new way of making dog portraits...


----------



## Pipersmom

Aww, I love it!


----------



## Kathie

Linda, Dixie's coat looks so shiny and healthy. She really is a beautiful girl!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Dixie is now out of Surgery*

Dixie had surgery this afternoon to repair a torn cruciate ligament and fix the luxating patella grade 3. She is out of the operating room and in the recovery room where she will be spending the night. Thank you all for your loving support.

Now I am back to making artwork for donations...and some very nice ones have been created. It keeps me from thinking too much about the surgery.

She should have a full recovery as long as I can keep her stable and non-active for a considerable amount of time...and you know with a havanese that will not be easy.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Dixie is home and in "rehab"*

Pardon my spelling but this is what they told me in medical talk: It is called an Anterior Cruciate Ligament Repair which put the ligament back in place in the troclear groove. She had a lateral capsularoraphy which secured the knee cap together with suture patterns and will also correct the luxating patella. If she was a younger dog, they would have insisted on a tplo which would have been pins and metal. She is almost ten, and they believe she will have full recovery and regain use of her happy self with a long period of confinement and recovery.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

She is adorable. Wishing her a healthy recovery.

I enlarged the pictures, but cannot really tell how you have the hair between her eyes. Is it cut? Lizzie's hair is crazy and half the time it looks like she doesn't have a left eye.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*cut bangs*

I think there is a link on this list called Sierra Style Bangs. I just take the front most hair and cut it about two inches. I also clip a little between Dixie's eyes because of tear staining.

My Daisy gets a lot of clipping between her eyes because she has such a fuzzy muzzle, it goes into her mouth, her eyes...Riki has a longer nose so all I have to do is keep his eyes clean and cut the bangs. If you look up Sierra Style Bangs in search I believe someone has a tutorial.

Just be careful to use a scissor with a blunted end cuz if they move, you won't hurt them.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

Lynne, here is a good thread to look at with photo examples:
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9213&highlight=do+it+yourself+grooming


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Thanks!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Lizzie is a cutie*

some of them just get more coat than others! Good luck!


----------



## Pattie

A friend's dog recently was Dxd with the same issue and did so very well with his recuperation. Wishing a speed y recovery.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Dixie day after surgery*

Much more alert and active today...here are some photos after dinner...check out the food in the beard and that long tongue! the last two are that long lost look to get more...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Two week Surgery Update...*

So two weeks plus after surgery...Dixie will still stay in her cast for one more week...which is actually good news! The vet says he is keeping it on because she is doing so well!

What a monkey. The first few days were easy as she was "drugged" up...but ever since it has been a challenge to keep four on the floor. I have been sleeping on the floor next to her for this time...and maybe it is even good for my back! LOL

The TPLO surgery would have been $3,800. Since she is older, he suggested we do the ACL Surgery only...which would have been $2,800. He heard my prayers and Dixie's stories, so I ended up paying $365 for the initial testing, and another $1,800 for reduced fee surgery. I have been blessed by several folks who made donations for art and for Dixie.

The biggest challenge other than keeping her calm is the matting situation. Having a wrap around cast on a long haired dog is hard. But she will be a half lowchen when she is free of that cast next week. The first week, all you could see was pink skin, the next week mostly the sable black came in, and this week the cremes are coming in.

Stitches, staples, and cast will have to stay one more week. But again, that means she is healing really well. Thank goodness!

I don't know what I would have done without the support of my friends regarding this decision! The first picture you can see her looking at the cast (I told her she was getting it off today)...and the second one is out of focus, but it is of her stretching...and putting both of her legs back in the typical havanese position...my sweet toothless wonder!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Note from Dixie...*







Hi friends...three weeks and two days after my surgery, I got my cast off and my stitches...but I still have to be in rehab for another four to six weeks, which means no jumping (how does a havanese do that), no steps, no playing, and you know just staying around on a flat surface, eating, sleeping, and going to the bathroom. Well I feel okay but it itches where the stitches were and my mom made me put on that crown again. I hate it. I miss playing with Riki and Daisy and my friends Huggie and Eli.

The vet says I am doing really well but now I have to be careful cuz there is no cast to support my leg, I have to support it myself. But the hard part is that I am a hind leg dancing dog, and I keep forgetting that I am not supposed to do that. Oh well, I know that soon I will be running in real life instead of just in my dreams.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*that was yesterday, here I am today*

Now you can see the new me...free of the cast! I sort of look like a half lowchen! Don't worry folks, I feel way better than I look!


----------



## StarrLhasa

Hurray for making it through the first part of post-surgery. I cannot imagine keeping a Hav from RLH'ing even at Dixie's age.

Best of luck with Rehab.


----------

